# Hello All



## binkybmf (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Morning

I'm Stuart and have an Audi TT 180 Quatro Roadster.

The car was bought for the Mrs, its got a 2000 model and has over 100K miles on the car.

However I now have some faults and could do with some help, so I'm off to post the issue in the correct area of the forum.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome get the misses to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

